# Die schwersten Videospiel-Levels



## Wolfner (12. März 2011)

Huzzah,

wo ich grade den Trailer zu den Weltraum-Missionen in SWTOR gesehen hab, ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass es Spiele gibt, die zwar ganz gut sind, jedoch teilweise furchtbare, furchtbare Levels haben.

Nicht, dass diese Levels design-technisch schlecht wären, oh nein. Sie sind nur ganz einfach verflucht schwer.
Und selbst Jahre später, lange nachdem man das etwaige Spiel schon durch hat, kriecht einem bei dem Gedanken an diese Levels immer noch ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken.

Manche Spiele haben einfach diesen einen Level, von dem man genau weiß, dass man länger daran sitzen wird, als an einem Großteil des restlichen Spiels.


Postet einfach mal Levels und Spiele die euch in dem Bezug in den Sinn kommen.


Hier meine beiden Kanidaten: Rebel Assault 2 - Kapitel 3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Yd1nGf1nMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube die Kurve auf 0:42 ist fast unmöglich schadlos zu überstehen. Der ganze Level ist furchtbar und ich bin mir sicher, wenn ich das Spiel heute wieder installieren würde, wäre es noch genauso schlimm wie früher.


Hier drann erinnern sich vielleicht auch noch einige 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Mephaistos82 (12. März 2011)

Secret of Mana letzer Boss ( Drache )


und Baphomets Fluch 1 das mit der Ziege, habe Monate gebraucht bis ich es herausgefunden hatte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

+

Mortal Kombat 2 bis endlich mal alle finisher geklappt hatten


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hier meine beiden Kanidaten: Rebel Assault 2 - Kapitel 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu 1 .. ja habs hier in miener Sammlung und ja es ist schwer 
und zu 2 nö geht eigentlich recht einfach 

Schlimm finde ich eher Super Ghouls n´Ghosts 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqTmSNn1PBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HAHA, das war doch nicht schwer, total easy immer ^^


----------



## Tilbie (12. März 2011)

Demon's Souls:

1-2 Turmritter
1-4 Falscher König
2-2 Feuerschleicher
3-2 Menschenfresser
3-3 Alte Mönch (nur Online schwer)

Level 3-1
Level 4-1
Level 4-2
Level 5-2
Alles in allem ein schweres Spiel. Bin dort sehr oft gestorben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. März 2011)

Super Meat boy ist hart.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. März 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> und Baphomets Fluch 1 das mit der Ziege, habe Monate gebraucht bis ich es herausgefunden hatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, bei mir das gleiche habe das Spiel dann abgebrochen xD
Und später bin ich ohne Probleme dadurch...


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Secret of Mana letzer Boss ( Drache )



das war der einfachste boss, da fast alle seine attacken vorlaufzeit hatten. ein gut getimter einsatz mit dem schrumpfhammer und man hat überhaupt keinen schaden bekommen

um noch was zum thema bei zu tragen: battletoads! das gesamte spiel ist fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit und auch heute knabbert gamestop noch regelmäßig dran ^^


----------



## Tikume (12. März 2011)

Castlevania 1 .. an einem bestimmten Level würd ich das nicht mal festmachen. Wir kanem schon nach dem 3ten oder so einfach nicht mehr weiter ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQRIwNQXY8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2011)

Ninja Gaiden sollte in dieser Aufzählung nicht fehlen

Man sollte sich garnicht die Mühe machen und i-ein besonderes Level heraussuchen. Sind alle Mordsschwer


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> HAHA, das war doch nicht schwer, total easy immer ^^



Das du ohne Try & Error und auswendig lernen da beim ersten mal durch bist, halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Yodaku (12. März 2011)

Star Wars: Shadow of the Empire
das level hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IGP1lotcAc&feature=related

habs nie weiter geschaft


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Super Meat boy ist hart.



Das.
Super Meatboy ist so sauschwer - wenn man bestimmte Level endlich schafft, kann man beobachten, wie einem umgehend Haare auf den Nüssen wachsen.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das du ohne Try & Error und auswendig lernen da beim ersten mal durch bist, halte ich für ein Gerücht.


Wohl wahr .. aber es war jetzt net so schwer wie Super Ghouls ´n Ghosts  Das fand ich bei weitem viiiieeell heftiger 
Battletoads war auch abartig 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UHgVR0Ykkcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wohl wahr .. aber es war jetzt net so schwer wie Super Ghouls ´n Ghosts  Das fand ich bei weitem viiiieeell heftiger
> Battletoads war auch abartig



Leider lag die Hauptschwierigkeit bei Ghouls 'n' Ghosts in der beschissenen Steuerung - ist man einmal gesprungen, ließ sich die Flugbahn des Helden nicht mehr "korrigieren".


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Und daran das man net speichern konnte 
Ein klitzekleiner Scheißfehler und du darfst wieder vom Anfang an los ziehen  Kommt besonders kagge, wenn du sehr weit bist


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das du ohne Try & Error und auswendig lernen da beim ersten mal durch bist, halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Ich sag ja nicht das ichs beim ersten Mal sofort durch hatte, aber wenn mans schonmal durchhatte dann ists easy. Wie du halt sagst ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und daran das man net speichern konnte
> Ein klitzekleiner Scheißfehler und du darfst wieder vom Anfang an los ziehen  Kommt besonders kagge, wenn du sehr weit bist



Damals war halt noch nix mit Checkpoints, unendlich vielen Leben und Onscreen-Hinweisen: "Press X NOW!"
Wir waren noch echte Männer! Harr!


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2011)

AFK, Super Nintendo auspacken und Contra III durchspielen, auf Emulator ists einfach nicht dasselbe xD


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Damals war halt noch nix mit Checkpoints, unendlich vielen Leben und Onscreen-Hinweisen: "Press X NOW!"
> Wir waren noch echte Männer! Harr!


Jaa das stimmt und wenn wir mit Barbiepuppen gespielt haben dann nur so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (12. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal ob 1 oder 2 die ersten 10 Lvl waren immer die schlimmsten und sobald später der erste "Giant Lizard" und die erste "Giant Spider" auftauchten


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das du ohne Try & Error und auswendig lernen da beim ersten mal durch bist, halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Jeder, der das nach dem zweiten (soder soll ich so fair sein und sagen dritten Versuch) nicht geschafft hat sollte sich wieder vor nem Sonic-Spiel hocken und ruhig sein. Entweder man hat das Zeug um zur DK-Crew dazu zu gehören oder nicht. Und diese Stelle ist definitiv leicht machbar!


Was ich richtig hart finde war bei M*rtal K*mb*t die Blöcke zu zerschlagen im Minigame. Nach den ersten beiden Stufen (Holz und Stein?) hat es absolut keiner bei uns in der Familie geschafft was zu knacken.


----------



## schneemaus (12. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das du ohne Try & Error und auswendig lernen da beim ersten mal durch bist, halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Seh ich ähnlich. Aber trotzdem waren die "Achterbahn"-Levels in jedem Donkey Kong Country immer meine Lieblingslevels.


Meine Kandidaten für die schwersten Sachen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhO8ZPheJB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 2:20. Man musste eine *exakte* Schrittfolge einhalten und das Gras abmähen. Ich hab früher ewig dran gehangen. Ohne Zettel und Stift, um sich die "Spawnreihenfolge" der Gräser aufzuschreiben, war das fast nicht zu machen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XV6_LujN6ZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab diese verdammten Schieberätsel schon immer gehasst. Auch da.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpsZSOMxn-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Furchtbar. Der erste Tempel, bei dem ich Hilfe brauchte in dem Spiel - weil ich nach viereinhalb Stunden so angepisst war, dass ich das Spiel ne Woche nicht gezockt hab. Dann nochmal ne Stunde probiert und schließlich das Internet zu Rate gezogen. 


Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Endgegnern nie so meine Probleme hatte. Da ich keine Shooter oder Actiongames spiele, bleiben logischerweise nur noch RPG- bzw. Jump'n'Run-Endgegner. Da hab ich einfach so lange rumprobiert, bis ich die richtige Taktik hatte. Oder das Spiel eine Weile ruhen lassen, weil ich mit Scheuklappen durch die Spielwelt lief.

Der einzige Endgegner, an dem ich wirklich richtig zu knacken hatte, war der hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrcpufOa2ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass natürlich das Labyrinth vorher auch ziemlich genervt hat.


----------



## Tikume (12. März 2011)

War damals für mich ein ziemlicher fehlkauf. Anhand der Packung konnte man ja auch nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad entnehmen. Ich glaub 2 Levels habe ich geschafft, mehr nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9t5uPrRyig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was ich richtig hart finde war bei M*rt*l K*mb*t die Blöcke zu zerschlagen im Minigame. Nach den ersten beiden Stufen (Holz und Stein?) hat es absolut keiner bei uns in der Familie geschafft was zu knacken.


MK? meinst du net Street Fighter II? Holz,Stein, Auto?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> [...]
> Der einzige Endgegner, an dem ich wirklich richtig zu knacken hatte, war der hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Konnte man nicht die Lösung vom Labyrinth in der Bibi oder so nachlesen? (Gab ja 4 potenzielle Wege und einer davon stand dann immer da)
Wobei ich bei dem Endgegner auch erstmal 4 Versuche gebraucht habe, da ich teilweise zuerst nicht wusste, was hilft und dann z.b. zu wenig Pulver dabei hatte, etc^^

Eines der schwersten Levels war eines aus Kung Fu Master für Gameboy... An sich gar nicht so schwer, nur musste man um so geworfenen Kisten auszuweichen im richtigen Moment springen, dann den Boss angreifen und dann wieder zurück. Und das gut zu timen... :S


----------



## teppichleiste (12. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lG5HdtlFZjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wie ich ab den schwarzen Kugeln immer ewig und 3 Tage gebraucht hab um zu blicken, was ich machen soll. ^^


----------



## Atraz (12. März 2011)

*A wanna be the Guy?!*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2011)

Es heisst "I wanna be the guy" :>
und da ist ja kein Level "besonders" schwer, die sind alle hart *fg* Hab mir mal die Demo runtergeladen und ne Stunde gespielt. Bin nich mal zum ersten Boss gekommen, aber lustig wars trotzdem.
In die gleiche Kategorie vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her würd ich da auch Super Mario Asshole einordnen. Ich hab das im gegensatz zu iwbtg nicht gespielt aber die Videos dazu auf youtube sehen schon verdammt schwer aus^^


----------



## Atraz (12. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Es heisst "I wanna be the guy" :>
> und da ist ja kein Level "besonders" schwer, die sind alle hart *fg* Hab mir mal die Demo runtergeladen und ne Stunde gespielt. Bin nich mal zum ersten Boss gekommen, aber lustig wars trotzdem.
> In die gleiche Kategorie vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her würd ich da auch Super Mario Asshole einordnen. Ich hab das im gegensatz zu iwbtg nicht gespielt aber die Videos dazu auf youtube sehen schon verdammt schwer aus^^



xD upps ich schreib andauernd A anstatt I bei dem Spiel xD ^^

naja also die ersten 1 -2 level's sind meiner meinung nach noch leicht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2011)

Ich sag nur eins 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VH8mQRXemuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 oh Gott hab ich mir damals bei paar lvl's einen runter geflucht, hab das Game bist heute nicht fertig....


----------



## Berserkius (12. März 2011)

Super Punch Out meine Güte was ich da geflucht hatte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Mirror 1 Tierkreisrätsel war für mich extrem schwer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Street Fighter 2 auf den Super Nintendo Sagat, bin fast irre geworden bei Ihm. Jedesmal wo ich ihn angreifen wollte gibts ein Counter mit sein *Tiger Uppercut*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alex Kidd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was ich nie gepeilt habe Terminator 1 gleich am Anfang das mit den Laserstrahl was andauernd auf den Boden geschossen ist und kein durchkommen war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Landstalker das Level mit den Labyrinth war grausam  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes *Young Merlin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraz (12. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> In die gleiche Kategorie vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her würd ich da auch Super Mario Asshole einordnen. Ich hab das im gegensatz zu iwbtg nicht gespielt aber die Videos dazu auf youtube sehen schon verdammt schwer aus^^



Super Mario Frustation is auch nice xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=in6RZzdGki8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Street Fighter 2 auf den Super Nintendo Sagat, bin fast irre geworden bei Ihm. Jedesmal wo ich ihn angreifein wollte gibts ein Coounter mit sein *Tiger Uppercut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh wie habe ich Landstalker geliebt .. muss mir noch ein Sega MD holen und das ist eins der Must Have games 
Und ja Sagat ist ein Asshole


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2011)

Die Rätsel in FFX waren zu Ende hin echt brutal.

Habs irgendwann nicht mehr ohne Internet probiert, weil ich mir den Frust nicht geben wollte.

Aber ich denke mit einigen Tagen ausprobieren wäre es auch gegangen...


----------



## Berserkius (12. März 2011)

Califonia Games war auch so eine Sache damals *lach*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> Super Mario Frustation is auch nice xD
> [vid]


So, nach den ersten 4 Min: Jep, sieht nice aus xD
Musste paar mal schmunzeln, weil ich schon n Hindernis erwartet hatte und als er dann dagegenspringt... :> Aber ich glaub, ich wäre da auch nicht besser


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

Ich weiß noch die Summer Olympic Games damals .. das waren reine Joystick FressMaschninen  Bin heute noch der Überzeugung .. das die Entwickler en deal mit den Joystick Herstellern hatten


----------



## Chakalaker (12. März 2011)

Ich find bei Vanquish dieses eine unbekannte Viech so schlimm das ständig an der Wand rumrennt und sich nicht töten lässt...anschließend springt es einen an und durchbohrt einen-.-

Das schlimme daran ist das es schon das zweite Viech ist >.<

So nach dem 10-15 Try hat man kein Turn mehr aufs Spiel...


----------



## lavora123 (12. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yTOZPABNLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Malfurin2 (12. März 2011)

Bei Kirbys Dreamland 1 und 2 die letzten beiden Bosse . Hab damals ewig drangesessen, mindenstens 2 Wochen. Bei Teil 2 fand ich die allerdings schwerer^^.


----------



## Berserkius (12. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der komische Eiswagen  dachte immer *Gott nicht der schon wieder*


----------



## schneemaus (12. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Konnte man nicht die Lösung vom Labyrinth in der Bibi oder so nachlesen? (Gab ja 4 potenzielle Wege und einer davon stand dann immer da)
> Wobei ich bei dem Endgegner auch erstmal 4 Versuche gebraucht habe, da ich teilweise zuerst nicht wusste, was hilft und dann z.b. zu wenig Pulver dabei hatte, etc^^



Ich war glaub ich 10 oder so, als ich das Spiel zum ersten Mal durchgespielt hab mit meinem alten Daddelgameboy. Später wusste ich auch, dass ich den Weg hätte nachlesen können, damals aber nicht. Und wenn ich nur vier Male gebraucht hätte... Ach, wär das schön gewesen 


Mir ist noch was eingefallen: die Gameboyversion des Gnu-Levels bei König der Löwen. Bei der SNES-Version war das immer gleich, man konnte sich also merken, wie die Gnus kamen und wie man in die Lücken musste. Beim GB wurde es immer wieder neu generiert - wie viele Versuche ich dafür gebraucht habe, weiß ich heute nicht mehr, aber ich bin fast verzweifelt. Schließlich musste mein Vater mir das machen, weil ich voll traurig war, dass ich das Spiel nicht mehr weiterspielen konnte, weil ich damals zu doof für das Level war.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFB6AlJz1JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Später hab ich dann mal das Game für's SNES geschenkt bekommen. Hier mal der Vergleich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZjvptvI3qjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei 3:35 fängt das Level, was ich meine, an. Ich hab das Spiel so geliebt <3 Und ich persönlich fand das Elefantenfriedhoflevel nicht so schwer.


Was ich allerdings hart fand, war das Level hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCKU1MLgm0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich meine, der Anfang geht ja, mit den Äffchen und den Nashörnern und Giraffen. Aber sobald man auf dem Strauß sitzt, ne? Ich bin regelmäßig verzweifelt und würde es wahrscheinlich heute noch, wenn ich das Spiel mal wieder zocken würde.


Edit: Was ich nie gespielt habe, was aber sicherlich einige Leute zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emnVXdvRA6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich gleichzeitig auch eine der genialsten Ideen, die jemals in ein Videospiel eingebaut wurde. Auf die Idee, die Memorycard auszulesen und somit das Ganze unmöglich zu machen, wenn man nicht den Controllerslot wechselt, muss man erstmal kommen.


----------



## The Paladin (12. März 2011)

Bei Dead Space 2 die Endlevels. Necromorphs die in Endlosen Wellen aus den Lüftungsschächten kommen und erst aufhörten wenn man durch die Tür am anderen Ende durchrennt. Fast das ganze Spiel über hatte ich sehr wenig Munition. Der Übermorph DER ÜBERMORPH der einfach nicht sterben will ...... (Ich habe meinen ersten Dead Space 2 run auf Zealot und dann auf Hardcore gemacht, deshalb so schwierig)

Andere Games die sehr harte levels hatten, mal überlegen.

Command & Conquer: Zero hour: Die Herausforderung mit dem Stealth-General. Ich habe ewig rumgesucht bis ich sein letztes Gebäude gefunden habe (2 Stunden fürs besiegen + 2 Stunden fürs Suchen)
Final Fantasy X: Ein paar Tempel waren extrem schwer.
Lionheart: Legacy of the Crusader: Das ganze Spiel ist schwer und der letze Endboss nur möglich wenn man alle Skillpunkte auf Diplomatie setzt aber man trotzdem sich durch alles Kämpfen muss am Ende.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings hart fand, war das Level hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo das war echt heavy .. hatte das Game auch aber für den Sega MD  und ja Die Idee mit Mantis war .. genial 
Da haben wir glaub ich tagelang in der Schule drüber gequatscht


----------



## tschilpi (12. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> *I wanna be the Guy?!*


This.

*stolz darauf sei, dass ich das gesamte Spiel geschafft habe..* Naja, ähm.. nein. Leider nicht, denn beim Endboss bin ich verzweifelt. Immer und immer wieder habe ich ihn versucht. Der bestand aus ca. 2 Kampfphasen. Phase 1 ist kein Problem, in Phase 2 muss man irgendwie drei mal seine Augen treffen. Bis zum zweiten Mal habe ich das geschafft, aber dann verliere ich immer.. Ihr wisst nicht wie schwer dieses Spiel ist und dann scheitere ich an den letzten Moment, das ist irgendwie deprimierend. xD Habs auch gar nicht mehr auf dem PC, ich müsste also neu anfangen..


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh daran erinner ich mich noch. Hatte das offizielle Lösungsbuch dabei, da hab ich dann reingeschaut weil es ohne nicht machbar war. 

Der Rest sind auch tolle Videos dabei... das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Wolfner (12. März 2011)

Ahja fast vergessen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder, der hier sagt es wäre einfach, ist ein schlimmer Lügner und derjenige weiß das auch!


Edit 1:



> Jeder, der das nach dem zweiten (soder soll ich so fair sein und sagen dritten Versuch) nicht geschafft hat sollte sich wieder vor nem Sonic-Spiel hocken und ruhig sein. Entweder man hat das Zeug um zur DK-Crew dazu zu gehören oder nicht. Und diese Stelle ist definitiv leicht machbar!



Heißt das, ich muss meinem Ich aus der Vergangenheit nun eine Nachricht schicken, dass es sich nen Sega zulegen soll, weil es DKC nichtmehr spielen darf? 


Edit 2:

VVVVVV ist auch nicht ohne (gibts übrigens um 5&#8364; auf Steam).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxuacwotoQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> VVVVVV ist auch nicht ohne (gibts übrigens um 5€ auf Steam).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist 6 mal V für ein bescheuerter Name für ein Spiel? 

Das Spiel gibt es auch als Flash Game, wo die Grafik sogar besser aussieht als bei dem Video. ^^
Weiß nur nicht mehr wie es heißt. Hatte es vor ein paar Wochen mal gespielt.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> MK? meinst du net Street Fighter II? Holz,Stein, Auto?



Ne - er meint schon das indizierte und von mir zensierte ^^ Spiel. Da gabs Bonuslevel alle X runden, in denen man Zeug von Holz bis Rubin zerhauen musste.

Hier war jedes einzelne Level die Hölle (Auch 100% Try&Error):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_AojVMEnt4

Und das, dank der unpräzisen Steuerung (was ich im Gegensatz zum AVGN aber durch hatte ):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxcbDOzT_I8

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Außerdem: Star Wars (NES), Empire Strikes Back (NES), Super Star Wars (SNES), [url="http://www.amazon.de/Super-Star-Wars-Strikes-Nintendo/dp/B002BOUA9E/"]Super Empire Strikes Back (SNES)[/url], Super Return of the Jedi (SNES) - ALLE LEVEL![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Bei denen musste man zumindest den Levelaufbau irgendwann mal drin haben. Jedes einzelne der Spiele war sackschwer, aber irgendwann, wenn man sie drin hatte, konnte man die im Schlaf. Aber ohne Mist, spielt die nach mehreren Jahren "Pause" einfach mal wieder - ihr vergießt die gleichen Aggro-Tränen wie beim ersten mal anspielen *g* [/font]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. März 2011)

http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html

schon lvl 3 oder 4 ka mehr wie es weitergeht


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Castle of the Winds
> 
> Egal ob 1 oder 2 die ersten 10 Lvl waren immer die schlimmsten und sobald später der erste "Giant Lizard" und die erste "Giant Spider" auftauchten



Jau, das war zäh das Spiel, aber auch genial und letzendlich der Grund warum ich WOW angefangen habe '(Castle / Diablo / WOW)


----------



## Mephaistos82 (13. März 2011)

Bodukan extreme schwierige Steuerung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Mario Kart, jedesmal in der Kurve schubst mich da der dicker Browser runter ( Ghost Valley )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cannon Fodder die letzten Level waren extrem schwierig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoE-Gamer (13. März 2011)

Also ich glaube eines der schwersten Level überhaupt ist das finale Level vom Spiel "Kid Chamäleon" für die Sega Mega Drive. Und furchtbar ist 
  auch bei "Illusion of Time" die Diamantmine. Da kapiere ich selbst mit Komplettlösung bis heute nicht was ich machen muss.


----------



## Reflox (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2 haben mich richtig fertig gemacht!


----------



## Blasto (13. März 2011)

Die stelle bei I wanna be the Guy wo sich die Stacheln rauf und runter bewegen ich hab ewig gebraucht bis ich durch die Stacheln gekommen bin, die Stelle gilt bei IWBTG auch als schwerste im ganzem Spiel, leider hab ich aufgehört beim 4ten Boss weiterzuspielen weil auch meine Geduld grenzen kennt 
aber wenn ich mir endlich ein Gamepad für den Pc kauf werden ich das Spiel wieder anpacken damit ich zum Guy werde 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBC_BF852So&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2011)

SoE-Gamer schrieb:


> Also ich glaube eines der schwersten Level überhaupt ist das finale Level vom Spiel "Kid Chamäleon" für die Sega Mega Drive.



Da konnte man aber auch einen "Flow" haben und es beim ersten Anlauf schaffen - aber ja, die Geschichte mit dem "doppelten" Besiegen ist echt heftig, vor allem da es da "nur" 3 Verwandlungen gibt und mind. 1 davon für den Eimer (Fliege).

Ich fand die Level mit der "Sägenwand", die einen verfolgt heftiger.


----------



## Haxxler (14. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_E96i-u_5E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe es nur einmal bei einem Freund gespielt und ich habe keinerlei Verlangen es noch einmal zu probieren.


----------



## Perkone (14. März 2011)

Gab selten ein Spiel wo ich so geflucht hab und ausgerastet bin wie in Mass Effect 1, Endkampf gegen Saren in Husk-Form.. Bis ich da mal auf die Idee kam, mich vll hinter anderen Steinen zu verstecken und es dann im first Try ging.... Omfg x) Ansonsten kann ich nicht wirklich von Games reden, an denen ich ausgerastet bin oder mir übermäßig schwer vorkamen. Vielleicht liegen diese alten Nes und Snes-Games zu lange zurück zum erinnern.
Aber was ich noch fix weiß: Super Probotector aufm Nes. Da gabs einige Stellen wo ich mir schwer getan hab, aber wie alt war ich da xD


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> MK? meinst du net Street Fighter II? Holz,Stein, Auto?



Nein ich meine M****l K****t. Wie kann man auf Street Fighter kommen?



> Heißt das, ich muss meinem Ich aus der Vergangenheit nun eine Nachricht schicken, dass es sich nen Sega zulegen soll, weil es DKC nichtmehr spielen darf?



Genau das und wenn möglich soll er mir auch nich eine auslegen. ^^



Bei dem letzten Level von Bit.Trip Beat krieg ich jedes mal das rödeln.


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Ähh weil es diese Challenge auch bei SF II gab ... das es die bei MK auch gab, habe ich wohl verdrängt denn ich hab nur MK III hier .. daher wusste i nimmer das es im 1. Teil auch so was gab


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2011)

Naja, die Challenges sind aber doch sehr verschieden. 


Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor oder ist es wirklich gar nicht mal so einfach sich bei seinen geliebten Klassikern an fiese Stellen zu erinnern?


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Naja, die Challenges sind aber doch sehr verschieden.
> 
> Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor oder ist es wirklich gar nicht mal so einfach sich bei seinen geliebten Klassikern an fiese Stellen zu erinnern?



Ich finds eher traurig, dass so geile Themen immer so wenig Beteiligung finden.. *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (15. März 2011)

@Tikume, oh ja, ich hab den Mega Man Teil hier auch noch liegen und spiele es immerwieder mit aufkommender Euphorie gefolgt von dem absoluten Absturz und totaler Enttäuschung! Krass - hartes - Game. 

Ich liebe dieses Spiel extrem und spiele es auf der Mega Drive Collection noch oft auf meiner Playsi. Level 13 auf hart.. der wohl krasseste Endboss gegen den ich bisher das Vergnügen hatte.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4ika9z9KqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bedarf kaum Worte.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3eJEuHoLJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich fand eigentlich auch eher Bosse schwierig, z. B. aus diversen Beat 'em Ups (Hi, Guilty Gear!).


----------



## ichigoleader (15. März 2011)

Earthworm Jim fürs SEGA fand ich ziemlich schwer, Golden Sun für den GBA im zweiten Teil hab ich nie Tridesastros besiegt und hing im Mars tumr fest, 
Final Fantasy Tactics für die PSX war auch noch so ein Spiel zum verzweifeln.
Mal überlegen was fällt mir da noch so ein *denk denk denk* °!° ich habs Golden Sun egal ob das alte oder die Xbox 360 Version ich find zum Reiern schwer.
Alex Kid wahr schwer, ähm *hust* Dragons Lair und Pitfall. 
Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein ^^









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=00xIvTOLrYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Reptil (15. März 2011)

über das zweite lvl bin ich bei dem Spiel nie raus gekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das fluglvl gegen ende von donky kong country 2 wahr auch nicht ohne


----------



## bkeleanor (15. März 2011)

Snes - Lion King (Lava level nie weiter gekommen...spiel nicht durchgespielt)
Snes - Jurassic Park (Sinn des spiel nie verstanden...spiel nicht durchgespielt)
Snes - Star Wing aka Starfox (nie eine höher schwierigkeit ausser einfach geschafft) aber ein verdammt...wirklich verdammt geiles spiel.

PC - Dreamfall the longest journey (ca. mitte des spiels in einer höhle bei der man zeichen richtig einstellen muss und den monstern ausweichen) nie geschafft nie beendet.


----------



## shadow24 (15. März 2011)

wundert mich das bisher Tomb Raider nicht aufgezählt wurde...also manche passagen waren der reine horror.ich könnte hier einige szenen posten,hab aber angst das ich davon wieder zittrige finger und kopfschmerzen bekommen könnte wenn ich mir die überhaupt einfach nur anschaue...

wie oft ist mir fast der controller aus meinen schwitzigen händen gerutscht wenn ich kurz vorm ziel stand udn auf dne richtigen moment zum nächsten sprung wartete,nur um dann doch in die tiefe zu stürzen weil ich etwas anderes übersehen hatte...dann durfte man wieder von vorne beginnen,gepaart mit Frustfaktor 10,der ein fast die tränen der frustration in die augen trieb...
aber meine Freundin von damals wusste jedenfalls bescheid was zu tun war wenn ich mit diesen 1000-yards-blick vorm fernsehr aufm sofa hing mit dem controller der meinen erschlaffenden händen entfiel, während lara mal wieder ein grausamen tod fand...

ein controller hat jedenfalls ein absturz von lara nicht überlegt.den hab ich mit solcher urgewalt auf den boden gepfeffert,dass der ungelogen zerbrochen ist.unglaublich...aber ich fühlte mich besser danach...hab das spiel als ich mir dann ein neuen controller zugelegt hatte in aller ruhe fertig gemacht

hab das seit jahren nich mehr gespielt,krieg aber immer noch so ein leichtes nervöses zucken am rechten auge wenn der name tomb raider fällt...


----------



## Piti49 (15. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wohl wahr .. aber es war jetzt net so schwer wie Super Ghouls ´n Ghosts  Das fand ich bei weitem viiiieeell heftiger
> Battletoads war auch abartig
> 
> 
> ...



^^
Mist die erste Seite las ich als letztes und da kommt es doch vor 
Battletoads hab ich nie übers dritte Lvl hinaus geschafft

Wo ich 7 oder so war, wollte ich unbedingt Zelda haben, meine Mutter sagte aber es sei doch zu schwer.
Dann bekam ich es zum Geburtstag und habe ca 2 Monate lang dort am Strand Gegner getötet an dieser einen Stelle Gras kaputt gemacht und Diamanten gesammelt,
bis mein älterer Nachbar mir sagte, ich muss in dem Wald das Pulver (was ich auch schon hatte) auf dieses Waschbären drauf machen^^
Und ich dachte ich hatte es durch.

Oder Super Mario Land 1 Mein Vater kam im ersten Zug zum Endgegner und ich war nach 20-30 versuchen im dritten Lvl und dort dann direkt gescheitert^^

Dann kam im laufe meines Leben noch ein wenig dazu.
Wobei ich die Snes Spiele hier nicht mehr aufzähle, denn dort gab es auch viele schwere Spiele, es war eigentlich nichts besonderes finde ich.

Auf der PSX FF8 habe ich nie die Hexe geschafft die sich mit der einen (Name entfallen ;( ) verschmilzt.

Breath of Fire 3: Ich packe es ein mal im Jahr wieder aus um immer wieder diese verdammte Wüste zu versuchen.
Ich habs selbst mit Hilfe ausm Inet irgendwie noch nie geschafft.

Irgendwie muss ich hier erstmal abrechen^^ Blackout mir liegen viele schwere Level und Stellen auf der Zunge, aber irgendwie kommt es nicht durch.

Kann es nicht beschreiben.


Edit: In WoW: Die Arena immer wenn zufällig ein Dk dort erscheint, einfach nicht machbar ......................................


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Snes - Star Wing aka Starfox (nie eine höher schwierigkeit ausser einfach geschafft) aber ein verdammt...wirklich verdammt geiles spiel.



Es killt zwar den Zeigefinger, aber: Einfach rotieren .. die ganze Zeit nur rotieren.


----------



## Ennia (15. März 2011)

Also ich fand Mario Bros. ziemlich schwer, gut ich war noch relativ jung, aber ich fands trotzdem schwer ^^
Tetris wurde automatisch schwerer bis unschaffbar, je länger man spielte.

Später empfand ich dann DK Country 2 und 3 auf dem SNES als schwere Spiele mit den kniffligsten Levels.

Hier noch was wirklich schweres 

http://www.onemorelevel.com/game/the_worlds_hardest_game


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Es gibt genau 3 Spiele, die ich bis heute nie geschafft hab, auch wenn ich sie zT ~10 Jahre aus der Hand gelegt und danach erneut monatelang probiert habe:

Mein persönlicher Albtraum: Cannon Fodder




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJB_1e-MlyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kein Spiel hat mir je soviel Spass gemacht wie Cannon Fodder und ist gleichzeitig so sauschwer gewesen. Leider ist es auch das einzige Spiel, in dem ich nur die ersten 5 Levels geschafft habe und danach immer kläglich gescheitert bin 
...ahja...Cannon Fodder 2...genau das Selbe -.- aber ich zähl die jetzt mal als 1 Spiel.

Shadowrun




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5mg5EFK00k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


An und für sich ist das Spiel nicht allzu schwer, wenn man mal verstanden hat, wies funktioniert. Nur das Problem ist dieser elende Bug, der in diesem mehrstöckigen Bürokomplex auftauchen kann. Da geht nämlich die Lift-Tür einfach nicht auf, obwohl man alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt hat. Leider bin ich bisher bei jedem Versuch in diesen Bug reingelaufen, was zur Folge hat, dass man das Spiel nicht beenden kann. Aber ich werds demnächst wiedermal versuchen 

Beer - The last Eichhof




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haoisxHPFYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Spiel hab ich vor Äonen von nem Freund auf Diskette erhalten. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, obs schon 3 1/2 oder 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten waren  Auf jeden Fall ists echt sauschwer und selbst heute schaffe ich den Endgegner (das Gehirn) leider nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2011)

Womit ich heute immernoch Probleme habe ist die Rakete bei Tetris. Meisten mache so in etwa 9 Reihen vor dem Sieg einen Fehler, den ich nicht mehr ausbügeln kann.


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Womit ich heute immernoch Probleme habe ist die Rakete bei Tetris. Meisten mache so in etwa 9 Reihen vor dem Sieg einen Fehler, den ich nicht mehr ausbügeln kann.


Das Prinzip ist ganz simpel: Einfach nicht auf die Gerade hoffen, sondern möglichst 1er und 2er Reihen machen.


----------



## Lily:) (15. März 2011)

Wo ich Davatars Signatur sehe:

Der Endboss von FF X hat mich den letzten Nerv gekostet (und jede Menge Zeit), weil ich nicht geschnallt habe,
den zum Zombie zu hauen ~.~

In einem Spiel gab es einen Boss, der sich den Kampfstil im Laufe des Spiels gemerkt hat,
das Gebrüll meines Mitbewohners habe ich jetzt noch in den Ohren.

Weiß nur leider nicht mehr, welches Spiel das war ...
*bis über beide Ohren grins weil zurückdenk*


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssn6C8Quh8A






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Furchtbar hartes Game, man konnte nicht speichern und überall diese Raptoren die aus den Büschen kamen....


----------



## The Paladin (16. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht mehr welcher Teil genau. Ist aber ein Metal Gear von der PS1. Dort gab es so einen Psycho der sich gemerkt hat wie oft du gespeichert hast und was für andere Spiele du spielst (Von der Memory Card liest er das ^^)

Das richtig schwierige an ihm ist: Ich konnte ihn nicht erchießen, ich konnte ihn nicht mit Granaten und Raketen töten, Nahkampf auch nicht. Er wollte nicht sterben und hat mich immer wieder gekillt. Danach kam bei mir die Rage-Phase, die Mega-Rage Phase, die FFFFFRUSTRATION-Phase und schlussendlich Ragequit und CD zerbrech.


----------



## iShock (16. März 2011)

Pitfall für den Gameboy Color fand ich früher echt sch.... schwierig.... nie das letzte level geschafft.....


vllt täusch ich mich auch nur weil ich damals noch ziemlich klein war xD (ca. 8) 


und @The Paladin  musste man nich einfach im Kampf die MemoryCard in einen andern Slot stecken ?  
Glaub der Kampf wurde mal bei GameOne vorgestellt ....


gibt bestimmt noch mehr an die ich mich jetzt aber grad nich dran erinner.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. März 2011)

Jedi Knight Academy...

Ich konnte es eigentlich sehr gut spielen, hatte nur wenig Probleme mit Jedis und "Trash" war ja sowieso wunderbar einfach mit den richtigen Methoden. Jedoch gab es da 2 Levels mit einem Rancor, einem riesigen Ungetüm mit großem Hunger.

Ich hab heute noch Angst, das der mich gleich plötzlich in die Hand nimmt und runterschluckt. Der kam gerne mal durch Wände -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (16. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr welcher Teil genau. Ist aber ein Metal Gear von der PS1. Dort gab es so einen Psycho der sich gemerkt hat wie oft du gespeichert hast und was für andere Spiele du spielst (Von der Memory Card liest er das ^^)
> 
> Das richtig schwierige an ihm ist: Ich konnte ihn nicht erchießen, ich konnte ihn nicht mit Granaten und Raketen töten, Nahkampf auch nicht. Er wollte nicht sterben und hat mich immer wieder gekillt. Danach kam bei mir die Rage-Phase, die Mega-Rage Phase, die FFFFFRUSTRATION-Phase und schlussendlich Ragequit und CD zerbrech.



Jaja der gute alte Psychomanits. Steck mal das Pad in den Port für den zweiten Spieler. ;-)


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr welcher Teil genau. Ist aber ein Metal Gear von der PS1. Dort gab es so einen Psycho der sich gemerkt hat wie oft du gespeichert hast und was für andere Spiele du spielst (Von der Memory Card liest er das ^^)
> 
> Das richtig schwierige an ihm ist: Ich konnte ihn nicht erchießen, ich konnte ihn nicht mit Granaten und Raketen töten, Nahkampf auch nicht. Er wollte nicht sterben und hat mich immer wieder gekillt. Danach kam bei mir die Rage-Phase, die Mega-Rage Phase, die FFFFFRUSTRATION-Phase und schlussendlich Ragequit und CD zerbrech.




LOL Metal Gear Solid 1 Psycho Mantis, legendärer Bossgegner und der Trick ist, den Controller in den 2. Port zu stecken *gg*


----------



## Dakirah (16. März 2011)

Für mich war es ganz klar Fort Apokalypse :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1A-BNafyDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider konnte man nicht speichern und das Endlevel war verdammt schwer. Danach fand ich alle Spiele nur noch leicht. Ich weiss nicht, wie viele Tage ich es versucht habe.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich hab heute noch Angst, das der mich gleich plötzlich in die Hand nimmt und runterschluckt. Der kam gerne mal durch Wände -.-



Das war nicht sooooo schwer (Beine in die Hand und nur die Dark-Jedi töten), aber atmosphärisch echt geil. Mit viel viel viel viel Geduld und Ausdauer konnte man den Mutant Rancor auch ohne das Event am Ende töten... der ist nicht unsterblich geflagged ^^.


----------



## Laxera (17. März 2011)

ja das rancor level....muss gestehen die ersten male habe ich da gecheated (aka: force-speed auf max. stufe gecheated und dann damit durch die gegend gefetzt 

naja schwer find/fand ich:

Divinity II Ego Draconis (nie zu ende gespielt....der anfangspart ohne drachenfähigkeiten raubt einem schon den letzten nerv)

mafia (teil 1) - fand das "quest" wo du das rennauto klauen musst und es dann (nachdem die es so schlecht zu steuern gemacht haben) zurück bringen musst (ohne es groß zu beschädigen und mit - scheiß - zeitlimit) einfach zu schwer (autofahren am PC war noch nie meines (ne taste ist dazu einfach net toll - würde wohl ein echtes auto auch an die wand fahren, wenn ich tasta nehmen müsste!))

red faction (waffen extremst ungenau (da ham sie übertrieben die entwickler) und die blöden "viecher" bewegen sich random und sind immer in gruppen unterwegs)

timeshift (einfach mega unfair - wird auf von PC zeitungen als "schwer" eingestuft)

....noch paar mehr (die ich zum glück nicht mehr habe....und NES/SNES hatte ich nie (hatte nie eine konsole, immer nur PC - find ich einfach besser))


mfg LAX


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. März 2011)

Ich sag mal:

Lemmings I - So bis Level 60 sind wir ohne Probleme gekommen, dann wurde es brutal schwer. Ich glaube mehr als Level 80 hatten wir nicht geschafft. Und es gab 120 Level 
Die Nachfolger waren auch nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## Davatar (17. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> mafia (teil 1) - fand das "quest" wo du das rennauto klauen musst und es dann (nachdem die es so schlecht zu steuern gemacht haben) zurück bringen musst (ohne es groß zu beschädigen und mit - scheiß - zeitlimit) einfach zu schwer (autofahren am PC war noch nie meines (ne taste ist dazu einfach net toll - würde wohl ein echtes auto auch an die wand fahren, wenn ich tasta nehmen müsste!))


Hahaha, ja da bin ich auch ewig hangen geblieben. Hab dann das Spiel für ein Jahr in die Ecke gelegt und nachdem ichs wieder hervorgekramt hatte, gings beim ersten Anlauf. Ich glaub man muss sich einfach zuerst mal abreagieren, damit das klappt


----------



## The Paladin (17. März 2011)

GTA San Andreas

Alle Autorennlevels (Besonders das verdammte Low-Rider rennen, einmal falsh gedrückt und das Auto liegt umgekippt auf der Straße)
In San Fierro das Auto des Rechtsanwaltes abliefern ohne es zu beschädigen. War fast unmöglich, einmal hat mich sogar kurz vor dem Ziel ein Auto volle Kanne gerammt ohne das ich es irgendwie provoziert habe. 
Die 2te Mission von Zero. Mit dem Miniflugzeug die Lieferanten umnieten, eigentlich leicht aber der verdammte Treibstoff geht immer alle vor dem Ziel.
Die gesamte Flugschule ^^
Die Autofahrschule mit der verdammten "Stadtrumfahrt"
Die letzte Mission mit dem Feuerwehrwagen.

Das wars erstmal mit San Andreas


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ja das rancor level....muss gestehen die ersten male habe ich da gecheated (aka: force-speed auf max. stufe gecheated und dann damit durch die gegend gefetzt



Ey, das kann man im Singleplayer machen, wenn man einmal durch ist :-P
Btw. vorsicht vor dem spawnnpc-Befehl .. der kann recht Rechenintensiv werden *g*




> mafia (teil 1) - fand das "quest" wo du das rennauto klauen musst und es dann (nachdem die es so schlecht zu steuern gemacht haben) zurück bringen musst (ohne es groß zu beschädigen und mit - scheiß - zeitlimit) einfach zu schwer (autofahren am PC war noch nie meines (ne taste ist dazu einfach net toll - würde wohl ein echtes auto auch an die wand fahren, wenn ich tasta nehmen müsste!))



Oh ja - hab das auch nur mit Lenkrad geschafft...



> timeshift (einfach mega unfair - wird auf von PC zeitungen als "schwer" eingestuft)



Das liegt hier auch noch irgendwo rum - nur das erste Level mal angespielt - damals kam dann irgendein anderes Spiel dazwischen. 



> ....noch paar mehr (die ich zum glück nicht mehr habe....und NES/SNES hatte ich nie (hatte nie eine konsole, immer nur PC - find ich einfach besser))



Die Zeitepoche war konsolentechnisch echt geil und oft bockschwer (vor allem NES *g*) -  meist aus Designmängeln, aber gern auch mal, weil es die Entwickler drauf angelegt haben - zur NES-Zeit ging es eher ums Spielen selbst, die Herausforderung - als das Erreichen des Endspann noch das Ziel war... *g*


----------



## DieMarquiseVonO (17. März 2011)

Zelda : Ocarina of time

Der Wassertempel...
Dieser Tempel hat mich bis zur Weißglut gebracht mit seinen tausenden Türen, an denen man die Schlüssel in der richtigen Reihenfolge benutzen musste...


----------



## Konov (17. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVi8AiwKn3k

Super Mario Kart auf dem SNES

Ich weiß noch, da gab es soviele Momente wo man den Controller am liebsten aus dem Fenster geworden hätte.

Genauso bei Super Mario World auf dem SNES.
Bei einigen levels ist man mit dem Gehüpfe nicht mehr hinterhergekommen. Der "Ich bin tot"-Sound dudelt noch in meinen Ohren. ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naD6mNeHIsE


----------



## Schrottinator (17. März 2011)

Driver 3 aufm PC. Das Spiel ist NICHT steuerbar. Die ersten 2 Minuten gespeitl und danach kam das Autofahren. Ich habe die Investition bereut....


Trackmania hat auch noch etliche schwere Tracks, vor allem wenn man es auf Gold schaffen will. Dort liebe ich es allerdings, dass es so schwer ist. ^^


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2011)

http://www.justinbiebergames.org/game/58/Call-Of-Bieber.html

ich sterb einfach immer, aber irgendwie macht das am meisten spaß


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AlBCBfbRTXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Levels waren einfach abartig lang und irgendwann hab ich immer die Orientierung verloren und hab auf Gut Glück gesucht.


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2011)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.justinbie...-Of-Bieber.html
> 
> ich sterb einfach immer, aber irgendwie macht das am meisten spaß



Geh weg mit dem modernen Kinderquatsch.  Dein Avatar ist trotzdem weiterhin toll.


----------



## L0wki (18. März 2011)

Wizardry war seit Teil 1 eine wahre Herausforderung. Teil 8 Mit Ironmanmode ist richtig übel. Teil 4 z.b. ist bis heute eins der schwersten Spiele überhaupt. Bei Teil 1 hab ich teilwese arg geflucht wenn ich durch unachtsames vorranschreiten plötzlich nen paar Etagen tiefer war und auf Monster stieß die meine Party in der Pfeife geraucht haben. Jaja also in Sachen Schwierigkeitsgrad dürfte die Wizardryserie jedenfalls ganz weit vorn mit dabei sein.


----------



## HS2k (18. März 2011)

Also die Top 3 schwersten Spiele/Levels/Absschnitte die ich je gespielt habe waren:

3. Driver das erste Level im Parkhaus um das Spiel zu "starten". Musste ich mich immer drüber hacken/cheaten.
2. In Super Meat Boy gibts teilweise Warpzones (zB Kid Charackter Warpzone) oder Höllen Level, wo ich mir einfach nur denke WTF
und mit weitem Abstand mein Favorit in Sachen scheiße Schwer

1. I wanna be the Guy 

Respekt an alle die das Spiel geschafft haben, ob mit oder ohne Schleife im Haar.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> naja schwer find/fand ich:
> 
> Divinity II Ego Draconis (nie zu ende gespielt....der anfangspart ohne drachenfähigkeiten raubt einem schon den letzten nerv)
> 
> ...



die beiden spiele versteh ich nicht.
fand beide recht einfach . vorallem time shift. wenn man seien fähigkeiten sinnvoll einsetzt geht man nur mit paar kratzen aus den script sequenzen aus dem level 
vorallem im multiplayer hat das laune gemacht, schade das es da nie viele spieler gab 

p.s ich hoffe wir reden hier von dem neueren ego shooter und nicht dem portierten spielehöhlending ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2011)

Kleine Frage zum Thread: Gilt eigentlich nur ein schweres Level im Allgemeinen oder auch sowas wie etwa ein bestimmtes Achievment in einem Spiel? Oder eben das Level unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen zu schaffen?


----------



## Dracun (20. März 2011)

das was du als schwer empfandest ... so würde ich das mal interpretieren


----------



## Legendary (20. März 2011)

Kann sich noch wer an dieses eine Spiel aufm Gameboy Classic erinnern, bei dem in so einer Burg startet und so komische Bohnen oder so essen muss und damit verschiedene Fähigkeiten bekommt. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie das heißt, war so ne Art Puzzlgame und einfach nur kackschwer damals für mich als Zwerg. :>


----------



## Perkone (20. März 2011)

Was an Timeshift so schwer sein soll versteh ich auch net.. hab das Game drei ma durchgezockt weils so geil war x)


----------



## LeWhopper (31. März 2011)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh das heitert auf das Spiel hatte ich ja glatt vergessen 


Meiner Meinung nach eins der Schwierigsten Levels. Vor allem welche Vorarbeit man dafür geleistet haben muss. Link

Für alle die Cave Story interessiert. Ein wunderschönes (gratis) Spiel mit mehreren Enden und läuft auch auf aktuellen PC's
http://www.cavestory.org/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwkquZV-nkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

